# Experience Ranking, User Reputation - Poll



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

As I am the second most popular person on this board with 113 reputation points, I vote that we not only keep both features, but that we crown me king and emperor of this board.

That is all.

*edit*

Ok, that's not all. I'll give a real opinion. Joe, I don't think in the long run it matters much one way or the other, but let me make one or two observations. This type of feature doesn't work well if the "negative points" are turned off. There is no counter balance to the positive reputation points being awarded which essentially makes them meaningless.

Let's use me for example. Before this rep system was put into place I routinely received pm's from the board mod's threatening me with explusion, beatings with sticks, shin boke cracking etc. I have an abrasive personality at times with a sense of humour that can drift towards the "sarcastic old man sitting on his porch yelling at people walking their dogs" area. But from what I can gather, I have the second highest amount of reputation posts.

A new person to this forum could rightly conclude that not only was I a beloved member of this forum approaching mythic love, but that I not only HAD a golden retriever, but that I perhaps invented the breed. The negative points turned on, would properly balance the love I received from my few warped friends, with the legendary hate that some here have for me. Which is as it should be. Balance. Balance.

Do turn on both negative and positive points, or turn it all off in my humble opinion.

P.S I have more rep points than you. If you look at the rules provided with this feature, this means that I legally own the board.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm inclined to agree, there needs to be a positive and negative karma system in order for it to be accurate and fair, however I think giving somebody a negative point is against the nature of what you wish to do here, create a friendly positive environment.

I still voted yes, I like it... it gives people credit for insightful posts.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

ReleaseTheHounds, you are a hoot! At least most of the time, when you aren't yelling at people walking their dogs, you're a hoot.

I can't really vote Joe. I don't mind either way. It's one of those things that doesn't really make a difference to me. I like the board either way.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I think if someone can't give a good reason for approving or disapproving then it should be able to be removed.

On another forum I have 1 negative and all it says is "I don't get poeple like you" well that doesn't really help me now does it? The person simply just didn't agree with my post, not that the post was overly mean or nasty.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

It would work better if the negative rep stays turned off. I've been on a board that started with both turned on and eventually, the negative rep was turned off because it was causing too many problems. People giving negative rep just because they didn't like someone.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Negative voting is and will stay turned off.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

But the disapprove option is still in the dialogue box when you click on the scale icon. And then it shows up as a red box on the User CP. If I click the disapprove option, the dialogue box says "thank you for deducting from so and so's reputation. 

I'm confused.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I can't answer either way. Whatever floats your boat - it's your forum. I could care less about those features.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

*Check again?*



Joe said:


> Negative voting is and will stay turned off.


Jo Ellen and I definitely proved that it is not off for everyone although I can not disapprove of anyone she was able to add negative reputation for me.

Call kids with firecrackers, but we had time on our hands and there you go.

If you're not going to turn the negative on, then you shouldn't use it at all. Sorry but only approving of someone's posts just doesn't work.

And out of all the time on the other forum I have only had one response that was completely unwarranted.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I still don't see the point of the entire thing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I still don't see the point of the entire thing.


I hear ya!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

The point is for people to anonymously approve or disapprove of threads I usually sign mine I just can't see a clear reason for it here.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I confuzzled by the whole thing. I have been here a lot in the last week (more than usual) and am still a nobody...but I am used to that.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> But the disapprove option is still in the dialogue box when you click on the scale icon. And then it shows up as a red box on the User CP. If I click the disapprove option, the dialogue box says "thank you for deducting from so and so's reputation.
> 
> I'm confused.



Yup, this is true I have two positive votes and one negative vote given to me early this morning because somebody doesn't like my political view when I was saying all the things I liked about Obama, here is their comment along with their red box negative karma (the positive ones have green boxes):


US Citizens 06-14-2009 05:18 AM Obama is bankrupting the US


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I don't care for it. It seems to me that people get awarded points for being funny and prolific rather than for making helpful and insightful comments. I checked the reputation of some of the most well respected people on this board and they haven't received a single point while entertaining members, such as ReleaseTheHounds, are crowned grand high guru.

I believe this system is flawed and does not accomplish it's intended purpose. I vote that it be removed.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

RummysMum said:


> Yup, this is true I have two positive votes and one negative vote given to me early this morning because somebody doesn't like my political view when I was saying all the things I liked about Obama, here is their comment along with their red box negative karma (the positive ones have green boxes):
> 
> US Citizens 06-14-2009 05:18 AM Obama is bankrupting the US


See now, that's just wrong. Members should not be able to give negative reps to one another simply because they might not agree with a particular view. :no:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I mean look at my comments OTOB with the same system


06-14-2009 07:58 AM VERY sad, but true. I agree, this is one thing that keeps BYB's around. ~WS 06-14-2009 05:31 AM Excellent post......fairlight 
12-08-2008 05:08 AM Very interesting article! Thanks for sharing. . 
11-25-2008 12:06 PM Great Points! -4iC 
08-22-2008 06:15 AM I am so glad I could help. Great post and I agree. Nicole 
* 07-24-2008 07:31 PM I just don't understand people like you. *
what a nice thing to do...to share your trip so another dog can catch a ride.......Fairlight








07-22-2008 10:26 AM wonderful thing for you to do for one or two in need! fdm
07-22-2008 06:02 AM God bless you! You're selfless and doing a great thing. THANK YOU!









What is the one negative we see? "I just don't understand people like you" essentially I disagree with you, and therefore am going tog ive you negative rep!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

AcesWild said:


> What is the one negative we see? "I just don't understand people like you" essentially I disagree with you, and therefore am going tog ive you negative rep!


Yes, very valid point.

Also, to note, even leaving positive rep doesn't mean somebody is giving another person props for an insightful post, rather it's more like an agreement thing/popularity contest I am afraid.

I had voted yes, but I'm seeing now that it's not about a top post, but rather, about who likes who, which is unfair for both sides of the spectrum. Please switch my vote to no. I think it's going to cause bad blood and upset feelings. :no:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree with rummy I voted yes but if you're not going to show both sides, then I want it to be no


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> See now, that's just wrong. Members should not be able to give negative reps to one another simply because they might not agree with a particular view. :no:


 I have to agree with this. Personally, if the negative points are active, then it should give the name of the poster who gave them. It seems cowardly to me to give someone negative rep points and not have to leave your name.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I have to agree with this. Personally, if the negative points are active, then it should give the name of the poster who gave them. It seems cowardly to me to give someone negative rep points and not have to leave your name.


Though the red box takes you back to the post and you can pretty much figure out who negative rep'd you. But even that might cause problems ... what if you think you know who it is and it's really someone else? I don't know, I see problems here.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Though the red box takes you back to the post and you can pretty much figure out who negative rep'd you. But even that might cause problems ... what if you think you know who it is and it's really someone else? I don't know, I see problems here.


 It can be someone who is just reading the thread and doesn't want to respond. It may not be anyone who posted in it. But I still think they should be accountable for the bad rep that they gave. I personally don't care about who know that I gave them good rep or who gave me good rep.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Where is Cindy and Larry's balloon when you need it? Its name is, Pointless.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Dreammom said:


> I confuzzled by the whole thing. I have been here a lot in the last week (more than usual) and am still a nobody...but I am used to that.


And there is my rub with it . . . What's the point of making people feel that way? And Dreammom, you are NOT a nobody.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

How do we know if we have been given reputation points and where do we go to see any comments left?


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

Click on your profile name then click on usercp. Or you can just wait for Joe to send you a 19 page diagram on how to do it.

D: Joe please don't ban me.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I really don't care for the features. I think it would be especially intimidating for new members. I think there are better ways to determine the credibility of a members posts than by a couple of bars. A quick trip to their profile will tell you a lot.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I honestly have found no use for these new features, and see alot of possible negative results. I could do without them.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

This is my take on the whole thing, and I could be wrong, if I am I apologize... just posting this takes more guts than I usually have LOL. 

It does seem very high school to me, as some pointed out earlier. In High School, you had the popular kids and you had the wall flowers (I was a wall flower). It looks to me as if the popular kids are going to get all the reputation points etc.. because they have all of their friends and the respect of so many on the board (as they should). Then you have the Wall flowers, the shy, more quiet people who come here occasionally for info., and help... who tread a bit more lightly and only add to a discussion if they feel they have something worth while to say. These people may have tons of experience and can help much in many situations but with this system they will be ignored because they don't use this forum as a myspace. There will not be tons of information on their profile...they may not have hundreds of friends or profile visits....The old saying "the squeaky wheel gets the grease" comes to mind. It seems much like a popularity contest, and in my opinion has no place on a forum. If that's what I am looking for I will use myspace or facebook.

OK ducking into my corner now.. thanks for listening.

Julie


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I think that the problem is that the "reputation" points do not mean that the member is necessarily helpful, or made good posts, or shared knowledge. So to say that looking at a member's "rep points" will help a new person to determine if the postings by that member are somehow credible is not the case. 
I remain of the belief that individuals are capable of deciding if someone or something that someone has written has been helpful or of value to them personally. I thnk the point system fosters feelings that may be based on unsound information.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

From what I understand the negative stuff was a "bug" so there won't be anymore negative points, only positive happy feel good points.

Maybe we could all use that, always feels good to get some praise for something well spoken and friendly waves :wavey: Just as it's nice to see those stars next to interesting threads. So, yes, I think I'll stand by my original vote and say Yes, let's leave it. :wave:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

RummysMum said:


> From what I understand the negative stuff was a "bug" so there won't be anymore negative points, only positive happy feel good points.
> 
> Maybe we could all use that, always feels good to get some praise for something well spoken and friendly waves :wavey: Just as it's nice to see those stars next to interesting threads. So, yes, I think I'll stand by my original vote and say Yes, let's leave it. :wave:


 
Let me ask you this, though - when there is someone like ReleaseTheHounds with 128 "positive feel good points", just banned for being cruel, what are the rep points validating?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Let me ask you this, though - when there is someone like ReleaseTheHounds with 128 "positive feel good points", just banned for being cruel, what are the rep points validating?


Maybe that there's good in everyone? Not all of what RTH posted was hurtful or cruel. He had his good moments.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

It means that people either agreed with what RTH was saying or that they found them refreshing, I enjoyed their frank openness. But that's just me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Maybe that there's good in everyone? Not all of what RTH posted was hurtful or cruel. He had his good moments.


But the inappropriate, hateful posts are what stick out and are a very poor reflection on the forum community.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes because sugar coating everything with passive aggressive holier-than-thou attitudes works so well.

I think if it can't be decided then it should be done away with, I don't see the necessity of the system, and the poll speaks for itself.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I think he gave me reputation points tonight (gosh I have never gotten any until tonight.. thank you to those who gave them)... do I lose them now cause he was banned? sniff sniff...LOL. 

Ducking back into my corner where I belong...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay so really we're sitting her talking about the ranking system and people are still using the "disapprove" that isn't even supposed to be there? Can gold and silver users use disapprove?

I'll be back when this system is gone. I guess a good time for a break. Time to concentrate on caring for Rebel.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I didn't think about that. So only paying members can do the negative rep thing?


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Let me ask you this, though - when there is someone like ReleaseTheHounds with 128 "positive feel good points", just banned for being cruel, what are the rep points validating?



You are a rude person. Kettle black.




AcesWild said:


> Yes because sugar coating everything with passive aggressive holier-than-thou attitudes works so well.


Well said.


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't have enough points in either category for my opinion to matter.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

RummysMum said:


> You are a rude person. Kettle black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Please don't take your husband having been banned out on me. I really don't care to engage in this.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I kind of like being able to let someone know I enjoyed their post in such a light manner. I voted keep it. Just my opinion


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Hmm, I guess actually Mods and Admins are allowed to leave negative karma. :no:



Pointgold said:


> Please don't take your husband having been banned out on me. I really don't care to engage in this.



Then don't respond. And stop posting political polls that are going to stir up trouble.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I voted against it-I really don't think it is helpful and hope that we can get rid of it.

I do remember a long time ago when we could let someone know what we thought of their post, kind of a Thumbs Up or Thumbs Down button. I would prefer that to "reputation" points.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I also voted against it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I voted for it, mainly because my main problem with the rep system was the ability to take away points (although maybe that's still a problem?) because I feel any new features should be a positive thing only. And I honestly don't care about the experience ranking part because I don't get it, so I have no reason to vote against it.. don't care either way.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> I voted against it-I really don't think it is helpful and hope that we can get rid of it.
> 
> I do remember a long time ago when we could let someone know what we thought of their post, kind of a Thumbs Up or Thumbs Down button. I would prefer that to "reputation" points.


Actually, a vbulletin modification/hack exists which allows users to "thank" a post. I don't know if Joe is familiar with this or if this could be an option instead of reputation?

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=122944

forum example I found (scroll down, thanks are at bottom of posts)

http://www.politicalgroove.com/economics-finance/12824-statewatch.html

No one may be interested but I thought I'd throw it out there, anyway....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

It doesn't bother me. Thought it would...but it doesn't.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I also liked the thumbs up and down.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

As far as the negative, I think right now it is a glitch that anyone can use it and Joe has been made aware of it. It should not be able to be used by anyone except mods. 
I do like the thumbs up or thumbs down instead of the reputation. But if we cant have that then I voted for nothing. In this thread is a good example. I can just see the positive and negative flying back and forth. 
There is nothing wrong with making positive or negative comments to someone in a thread as long as it is done with respect and without sarcasm especially when it has to do with a child and puppy being involved as it was with Lizshorts thread. That was uncalled for. It could have caused a member to leave with bad feelings when she had the best intentions for her son and the puppy. 
Like Hooch used to say think twice before you hit the post button because once it is out there it is hard to remove without the feelings being left behind.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> As far as the negative, I think right now it is a glitch that anyone can use it and Joe has been made aware of it. It should not be able to be used by anyone except mods.


No, I am afraid it's not a glitch as Joe stated to me via pm that only Mods and Admins can leave negative feedback, and several people have negative feedback left as of today from a moderator. I was told by a forum mod not to ask who the moderator is that is leaving bad karma. I feel saddened by this, I think it's wrong. The mods can get upset with me for this but I think it sad.

The saddest thing to me out of all of the hurt feelings as of late is that it all boils down to people that have a differing political view. It's once side versus the other. Gay or not gay. Democrat or republican. Perhaps it would be best if political issues were not discussed all together, I think in the end it would become a much more peaceful place as a result.

Second, for the record let me state, ANYONE who is rude to another person be it my husband or any other poster should not be allowed to be rude. I think this whole karma system is just pouring salt into wounds and adding fuel to the rude fires.

The old saying, never discuss religion or politics with friends, it's accurate. The only thing about this that dissapoints me is that if back in 2001 on an internet forum just like this... if somebody hadn't shared with me their views on the world, God, life, religion, and humanity, I wouldn't be the person I am today.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it's become pretty obvious (with RTH being the most extreme example) that the rep points are not correlating at all with experience, helpfulness, or really anything. And it especially doesn't make sense when some of the most active threads that are generating the most rep increases/decreases are about things that have nothing to do with Goldens. I stay out of the political discussions and don't care whether I'm talking about dogs with a commie or a Rush Limbaugh addict.

The only rep point I've gotten was from an earlier post stating why I don't like these features :


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep. I was negative rep'd for pointing out that someone was being a poor sport ... it had nothing at all to do with dogs.

I'm very curious though who can and who can't give negative reps. So far it appears only paying members have that option -- which makes NO sense to me whatsoever. That just throws any reliability this feature might have totally out the window.

Am I wrong?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally, I didn't care either way about these features. But now I am voting to take these features away. 

I think these rep points or "popularity points" as boldly pointed out in this thread have no real function except to puff up one's ego to make them think they are something they are not. Reminds me of high school, it is a shame that grown adults fall into the click thing too.
There is already too much of that stuff on this forum and these features will just fuel the fire.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope that a third vote is not asked for when the results are in.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm, can you negative rep me? Do you have that option or do you only have the approval option?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Kimm, can you negative rep me? Do you have that option or do you only have the approval option?


I'm no longer a paying member. Let me check.  I only have one scale of Justice that lets me add to your reputation. I'm not even sure how to say Blah to a post! LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Seems to be just paying members then. 

Can one of the mods or Joe please explain to me why only paying members are able to give negative reps?

Obviously, I am protesting!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Seems to be just paying members then.
> 
> Can one of the mods or Joe please explain to me why only paying members are able to give negative reps?
> 
> Obviously, I am protesting!


So, the little people will have no voice? Actually, I think they were going to turn this feature off and let only Mods use it. I'm sure I can find the programming code on exactly how to do that.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sorry Joe, but I still don't like it.

Maybe it's not the system, but the way it's being used. As others have already pointed out, rep points have been given for reasons other than experience, helpfulness, etc. When points are given simply because someone agrees with another's point of view in the Chit Chat section (IMO anyway) it discredits the whole system.

Maybe this would even out over time and self-correct, but I think it has the potential to cause too many problems before that happens.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I got anonymous negative rep, too. Thanks. It was a joke.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I now find it kinda funny that I got a negative "disapprove rep" on the do we keep or not keep the rep thread, the new title when you scroll over makes me sound like a hussy.

"AcesWild has a little shameless behavior in the past"

Well really we all knew that but does it have to be broadcasted for all the world to see?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

WTH?? Is that the negative rep I gave you yesterday just for trying to figure out how the rep thing works between members?? And now everyone can see you've been "slapped?" When actually it wasn't a negative thing at all and I even left a positive comment with it?!? 

I truly do not understand. I have a negative rep thing too but I don't have a red box.

Shameless behavior?? Really now. :uhoh:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

No Jo someone else gave me negative rep on here as well. So you had a part! I suppose!

They didn't understand the "oh yes because sugar coating it with passive aggressive holier-than-thou behavior is so much better" comment, nearly as well as RummysMom did.

Simply put you can't even see the comments left for other users they're private to the person receiving them. One look at my comments would show that 1 was joke and the other really didn't need a negative a rep a simple, Ace I'm confused, explain, I didn't have my coffee this morning what are you referring to, could you quote what you're responding too.

All I'm saying is...there's another way.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, I'm just going to say one more thing and then I'm off to work.

*JOE*, you are embarrassing your forum with this feature!!!!! :no:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> I now find it kinda funny that I got a negative "disapprove rep" on the do we keep or not keep the rep thread, the new title when you scroll over makes me sound like a hussy.
> 
> "AcesWild has a little shameless behavior in the past"
> 
> Well really we all knew that but does it have to be broadcasted for all the world to see?


 
Aren't comments made to a members post only able to be seen by that member? So, nothing would have been broadcasted if you hadn't have posted it. 

The few that I have made, I have signed, as suggested by some other members. There are enough hard feelings here without anonymous comments being made and people making assumptions about who might have written them.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually no PG if you look under my post count there is a little red square instead of a green one, if you scroll over it that's where the comment is it kinda comes up in a little white box. So actually...it is broadcasted...

Your's says
"PointGold will be famous soon enough"
Jo Ellen's says
"Jo Ellen is on a distinguished road"


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Seems to be just paying members then.
> 
> Can one of the mods or Joe please explain to me why only paying members are able to give negative reps?
> 
> Obviously, I am protesting!


 
Don't die of shock or anything like that, but I agree with Jo Ellen. What is the rational of only Gold (silver?) member being able to use such a hurtful dangerous tool. 
I voted No, and boy I wish there was a glitch that allowed me to vote no multiple times.

Also those links that someone posted to vbulletin, the first one was caught by my security system and prevented it from being loaded to be read, so I'm not sure it's legitimate or not...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> I now find it kinda funny that I got a negative "disapprove rep" on the do we keep or not keep the rep thread, the new title when you scroll over makes me sound like a hussy.
> 
> "AcesWild has a little shameless behavior in the past"
> 
> Well really we all knew that but does it have to be broadcasted for all the world to see?


 
That sounds like a standard quote that automatically might come up if someone got a negative rating. What i cant figure out is why you have a red square, and and others who also say they received a negative rating have green squares???
I think the whole system is screwed up and definately puts a negative face on this forum!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Where is Cindy and Larry's balloon when you need it? Its name is, Pointless.


Yup...pretty much the same as a 105,000 cubic foot bag of hot air....POINTLESS.
I voted to shut 'em off.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

It's because I have 2 negative and no positive.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

All it takes is 2 negative reps to put someone on a shameless road? I'm half way there 

Someone negative rep me, I want to see if my theory works. 

Cham, you made me laugh :smooch:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> It's because I have 2 negative and no positive.


And here we have someone who stepped in to save a Senior Golden and is working hard to find a rescue. This just proves a point.

I love that balloon!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> Actually no PG if you look under my post count there is a little red square instead of a green one, if you scroll over it that's where the comment is it kinda comes up in a little white box. So actually...it is broadcasted...
> 
> Your's says
> "PointGold will be famous soon enough"
> ...


Wow, luckily I'm so stupid I couldn't figure it out until now. I don't find you at all negative. Maybe I'll vote to try to get you back in the green! :wave:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> It's because I have 2 negative and no positive.


You should have a pos. now!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah!!!!!!!! Back to the green for you!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Kimm said:


> And here we have someone who stepped in to save a Senior Golden and is working hard to find a rescue. This just proves a point.
> 
> I love that balloon!


Who will also be grounded for rescuing said dog 

Oh boy it's the hamsters all over again! My parents can try and ground me (the 21 year old college senior)

But I am so happy to see rebel laying on a soft bed with food and water in reach. And he even likes the little terrier trio he has a lot of time with!

First animal I ever owned got me grounded for a month, but ended up being the best college essay ever, I wouldn't have asked for that month of friends and computer time back for anything. I didn't need to I spent it all with my little hamster named, Infinite Mischief! (I guess I haven't changed in 7 years).


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> All it takes is 2 negative reps to put someone on a shameless road? I'm half way there
> 
> Someone negative rep me, I want to see if my theory works.
> 
> Cham, you made me laugh :smooch:


 I would, but I'm not a paying member or a mod.

I will vote no for it now. If it was equal across the board and anyone could do positive and negative, and were required to leave their name, I wouldn't have cared.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> Actually no PG if you look under my post count there is a little red square instead of a green one, if you scroll over it that's where the comment is it kinda comes up in a little white box. So actually...it is broadcasted...
> 
> Your's says
> "PointGold will be famous soon enough"
> ...


 
I didn't realize that you could do that. Those are generated by the system and not written by individual members leaving a comment, which is what I thought that you were saying. Those statements are just another "feature" of the system that I think are silly.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I didn't realize that you could do that. Those are generated by the system and not written by individual members leaving a comment, which is what I thought that you were saying. Those statements are just another "feature" of the system that I think are silly.


oh no I don't know anyone here who would leave a negative feedback that says "behavior tends to be shameless" I knew it was part of the system I just thought it was very very funny one because it's of the first thing that came to mind. (My mind at least)


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

AW, it says you are "an unknown quantity at this point." :lol:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

In my poll question thread, I've posted that the negative points is turned off, but there was a glitch allowing the gold and silver members to give negative points.
This is now fixed and it works as it suppose to - only me and mods can give negative points.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Joe said:


> In my poll question thread, I've posted that the negative points is turned off, but there was a glitch allowing the gold and silver members to give negative points.
> This is now fixed and it works as it suppose to - only me and mods can give negative points.


 
Based on poll results so far, if the features are disabled, does that mean entirely, including admin and mods?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Can I have my points back then?  Or at least identify who left the anonymous message about farmers in Iowa?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I want to know who I've confused, and poor Jo Ellen feels bad cause we were like kids playing with firecrackers having fun with the system. Oh well!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> Based on poll results so far, if the features are disabled, does that mean entirely, including admin and mods?


 
Admin and mods can give negative points!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Unknown quantity :bowl::bowl::bowl:

You gotta work on that, AW :


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Can I have my points back then?  Or at least identify who left the anonymous message about farmers in Iowa?


I'm sorry, I had to laugh at that one!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I voted against it-I really don't think it is helpful and hope that we can get rid of it.
> 
> I do remember a long time ago when we could let someone know what we thought of their post, kind of a Thumbs Up or Thumbs Down button. I would prefer that to "reputation" points.


I also like the idea of a thumbs up/down feature instead of the experience and reputation thing. I just can't see people using the reputation feature properly, by the sounds of it so far, I think people are using it to say that they "like" the post (whether it's funny or useful or just well-written), rather than the user, and if the negative rep was turned on, people would be using that one for just the opposite (i.e. user is rude, post is poorly written, doesn't make sense, etc). So overall, it ends up being used for Like/Dislike anyway.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Unknown quantity :bowl::bowl::bowl:
> 
> You gotta work on that, AW :


Yeah I confuse more people when I'm sober then when I've been drinking...

Am definitely going to get "Resident Drunk" (maybe they'll make me sheriff too!)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

cham said:


> Don't die of shock or anything like that, but I agree with Jo Ellen. What is the rational of only Gold (silver?) member being able to use such a hurtful dangerous tool.
> I voted No, and boy I wish there was a glitch that allowed me to vote no multiple times.
> 
> Also those links that someone posted to vbulletin, the first one was caught by my security system and prevented it from being loaded to be read, so I'm not sure it's legitimate or not...


If it is the link I posted it should bring you right to the vbulletin forum. The forum is very helpful. Just do a Google Search. I actually have the code to disable the negative remarks within certain usergroups.

A number of members were not around for the groan and thank you buttons. They were not too liked either. Well, the groan button anywho.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Kimm is going to hit the big 18k here in a second!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Joe said:


> Admin and mods can give negative points!


I understand that. What I am asking is, if the features are turned off, based on the fact that the poll results are at this point in favor of doing so, will it still be used by admin and mods? And those Points or whatever they are will still be able to be viewed by members? Because I think that if the features are voted turned off, it should be eliminated altogether. We don't need "points" for, or from, anyone.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Kimm said:


> If it is the link I posted it should bring you right to the vbulletin forum. The forum is very helpful. Just do a Google Search. I actually have the code to disable the negative remarks within certain usergroups.
> 
> A number of members were not around for the groan and thank you buttons. They were not too liked either. Well, the groan button anywho.


 
I don't think it was your links, Kim. I think Trend Micro is a bit sensitive at times and I have to things manually. 
I have the link to the main board on vbulletin, already. Will check it out.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i sort of wish there was an i don't care option. 

on other forums where this is in place there are folks that use it, but it's mostly ignored after the first week it's up.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I voted NO as orignatelly stated in previous posts dated 4th of June:



Dog said:


> What a coincidence... When I started to read this post I asked myself, where is Kimm? I was so glad to see your post on page 4 before I quit reading... Too many pages... And I believe this is Joe’s headache…
> 
> I don't like competing and I don't like it when people who do not know me or did not read and understand my post properly start judging me (eg. 800K or Hate list vs Love list. If that button existed back then I would be a gonna :bowl::bowl::bowl:!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

PS:

- Green = Good reputation
- Red = Bad reputation

I have 3 green and 1 blue!!! Go figure :bowl::bowl::bowl:!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OT, but hi Dog!:wavey:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Kimm said:


> OT, but hi Dog!:wavey:


Hi Kimm! What does OT stand for? :wavey:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dog said:


> Hi Kimm! What does OT stand for? :wavey:


Off Topic. (I'm finally getting this stuff...)


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Off Topic. (I'm finally getting this stuff...)


Thanks!! I hate abreviations!!! 

Anyway Kimm, I don't think my post was *OT* because it explaines clearly my reason for not liking the new feature(s) from DAY 1. Experience poll and Reputation poll... I knew it would mean trouble :doh: 

Didn't want to vent all over again and believe me, I read all 10 pages before posting... Hopefully the majority will win and there will not be a third poll as someone suggested.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No, my post was OT...LOL I just thought I would say, "Hello!"


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I just wonder if even the poll comes up against as PG mentioned if mods and admin will still be able to use the system...

I don't know which of that I would favor.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Kimm said:


> No, my post was OT...LOL I just thought I would say, "Hello!"


See, yet again another INNOCENT misundertanding.. But who cares:
Hello to you too Kimm. I hope you are well. Are you going anywhere nice this summer? Me, not really.. Staying home with my favourite friend the GR!!! 

PS: I think it would be a good diversion if someone could "highjack" this thread!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I am an expert hijacker....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Dog said:


> PS: I think it would be a good diversion if someone could "highjack" this thread!!





AcesWild said:


> I am an expert hijacker....


 
Careful folks....tongue lashings are given out for hijacking :no:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Careful folks....tongue lashings are given out for hijacking :no:


Don't understand, sorry!! :bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank god for those thick hides. I think I'll wait for joe's response on PG's valid question to rephrase,

If this is disabled for all of the users (normal and paid) would admin and mod still be able to use the system?


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

AcesWild said:


> Thank god for those thick hides.


I know you had a good valid question for Joe, which no doubt, he will answer to promptly, but did you call me "thick" or "thick hides" is an US/other expression that I, again, do not understand?


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Dog said:


> I know you had a good valid question for Joe, which no doubt, he will answer to promptly, but did you call me "thick" or "thick hides" is an US/other expression that I, again, do not understand?


"Thick hide" or "thick skin" means that things don't hurt you easily. They just bounce off your "thick skin".  A very good thing to have on a forum like this.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm getting silly. I've been told I am thick headed, which means something totally not as kind. LOL


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

cinnamonteal said:


> "Thick hide" or "thick skin" means that things don't hurt you easily. They just bounce off your "thick skin".  A very good thing to have on a forum like this.


Thank you for explaining. I'll therefore choose to take AcesWild "words" as a compliment and indeed not as an insult!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I'm getting silly. I've been told I am thick headed, which means something totally not as kind. LOL


Hummm? Are you making fun of me by any chance? 
Sorry I really didn't understand "thick hides"... And thanks to cinnamonteal I now know it wasn't a bad comment labelling you or I!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

aceswild said:


> i just wonder if even the poll comes up against as pg mentioned if mods and admin will still be able to use the system...
> 
> I don't know which of that i would favor.


..........bump!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Dog said:


> Hummm? Are you making fun of me by any chance?
> Sorry I really didn't understand "thick hides"... And thanks to cinnamonteal I now know it wasn't a bad comment labelling you or I!!


A thick hide I made the comment because it usually means that you are not prone to pain from lashings (usually with a whip) someone said tongue lashings so that made me think of it.

A thick hide is certainly a good thing!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I still want my points back


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

AcesWild said:


> A thick hide I made the comment because it usually means that you are not prone to pain from lashings (usually with a whip) someone said tongue lashings so that made me think of it.
> 
> A thick hide is certainly a good thing!


I think its about time that I start using this REPUTATION feature before it goes out of the window!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I still want my points back


Did you lose points? I didn't, I have the same points I always did. If you lost points, you definitely should get them back. Crazy that anyone would negative rep you in the first place :bowl:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Did you lose points? I didn't, I have the same points I always did. If you lost points, you definitely should get them back. Crazy that anyone would negative rep you in the first place :bowl:


I can be a bit cheeky


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I can be a bit cheeky


You're cool cheeky though


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dog said:


> Hummm? Are you making fun of me by any chance?
> Sorry I really didn't understand "thick hides"... And thanks to cinnamonteal I now know it wasn't a bad comment labelling you or I!!


Noooo, I'm not making fun of you. I'm making fun of me. :doh:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Noooo, I'm not making fun of you. I'm making fun of me. :doh:


LOL! Who's on first?

Abbydabbydoo, I lost points last night when someone didn't like something I posted. It really didn't bother me until I found out that only certain posters can give you a bad rep. To me that's just wrong.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Noooo, I'm not making fun of you. I'm making fun of me. :doh:


Oh please stop!!! Otherwise I am going to go for that reputation button again!!! 

Sweet dreams Kimm when you get to it for me it is NOW... 5 hours later in UK!! God bless... 

I will resist the reputation button... So take this :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I only have a problem with my negative OTOB that has this system because it was essentially the same thing.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You know, I belong to a forum that used to let you give "points" to another poster. You couldn't take them away, though. BUT, you could only give as many points as you had accrued. You started with zero, but if someone liked what you said, you got how ever many points that person wanted to give you. It was kind of neat. Plus you couldn't just give away points to everyone who had the same beliefs and thoughts all the time, you only had so many to give away and then you had to wait until someone else gave you some.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

fostermom said:


> LOL! Who's on first?
> 
> Abbydabbydoo, I lost points last night when someone didn't like something I posted. It really didn't bother me until I found out that only certain posters can give you a bad rep. To me that's just wrong.


And the only thing I don't like is the anonymous part. You got a problem (well not you) call it out on the forum. And categorizing farmers as conservative-anti anything is just wrong. They are the hardest working, smartest group you will ever meet. And sure, some of them don't like gay marriage, but get this, some of them are gay!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree it's always nice to get pos feedback. I actually miss the thumbs up button we had for a while. To me that's a quick and easy way to show your appreciation for the time taken to post a msg. However, a thumbs up on a post is far different, IMO, than "reputation" points. I'm not in high school. I don't need others to determine my reputation. Either my posts speak for themselves (good or bad), or they don't. Readers will decide as they read my words.

I don't see where points can be taken away in the present setting, but I'm not currently a paid member. Is that the difference? If so, I think that's terribly wrong.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I don't see where points can be taken away in the present setting, but I'm not currently a paid member. Is that the difference? If so, I think that's terribly wrong.


That was a glitch, Joe fixed it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This whole 'points' thing is just silly.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

As my posts are not always the most popular (number wise, I haven't po'd anyone yet, that I know of) I will never win the popularity vote, so as I don't want to be reminded how uninspiring I am, I would just as soon see the bars removed.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

DNL2448 said:


> As my posts are not always the most popular (number wise, I haven't po'd anyone yet, that I know of) I will never win the popularity vote, so as I don't want to be reminded how uninspiring I am, I would just as soon see the bars removed.


FREEDOM OF SPEECH!! Well put in a nice simple way for all and, people like me, to understand...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I just think it's a system that clearly isn't working, mods already have power unless it was like a warning percentage so you knew exactly where you stood (like proboards has) then fine, but even that I think doesn't need to be public knowledge.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Why should mods go around giving negative karma and not even have the mod's name attached to it? It's snarky and wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

If I hadn't seen this thread I would have been totally unaware of this whole "issue". It really isn't important to me. I think we each make our own decisions about which posts are useful, frivolous etc. I don't see people posting really nasty or silly things, so don't understand the purpose of "rating".


----------



## Gldmom3 (Jul 20, 2008)

I hardly ever post here, but I'll chip in my two cents. If you like a lot of argument and drama, then leave them in and let everyone add the negatives--but leave a signature (and that includes mods). Or else, remove it all. 

And no one should be exempt from reputation points if they're left in.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Exactly there was one board I left because the Mods could not get in trouble, why give them immunity so to speak?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

So far, the poll is overwhelmingly in favor of disabling the features. How long before the poll closes and that is done? And again, I would like to know if the feature will still be used by mods/admin. If that is the intention, I would go on record as being in opposition of that, as well.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> So far, the poll is overwhelmingly in favor of disabling the features. How long before the poll closes and that is done? *And again, I would like to know if the feature will still be used by mods/admin.* If that is the intention, I would go on record as being in opposition of that, as well.


That will be the topic for the next poll......:doh:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm with PG, not good if only the mods can use it.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

What is wrong with the present system, that if a poster misbehaves, they receive a written reprimand via the PM system. It's private unless the person decides to tell people, or there is a leak in the moderator system. If the negative point system remains in place for the mods, then it will become common knowledge to the entire board that someone got a slap on the wrist, which will start the rumor mill going in overtime. 

Been there seen it happen.

Also agree with others asking when enough is enough, with the poll. When will the majority rule? Unfortunately, Joe even tho you are in favor of addition, its failure to pass is what happens when you put things out there for public discussion and voting.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

If the feature is disabled, that means that we won't have those bars under our names, and the reputation will be taken down...that is the point of the poll. How would Admin/Mods be able to use it? If it's taken off - I'm sure it's for everybody! Correct me if I'm wrong Joe!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Point of the poll is to find out if majority likes the new features or not.
So far it seems that over 70% percent of our members are strongly against having them installed permanently, thus if poll results don't change in a day or two, I'll uninstall both features.
I don't want to push on you some addons which most of you wouldn't like, just because I do. This forum is here for you and without you and your continuing support we would never grow to be this successful. So thanks for all your votes so far. Please know that I listen to what you guys have to say.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Joe said:


> Point of the poll is to find out if majority likes the new features or not.
> So far it seems that over 70% percent of our members are strongly against having them installed permanently, thus if poll results don't change in a day or two, I'll uninstall both features.
> I don't want to push on you some addons which most of you wouldn't like, just because I do. This forum is here for you and without you and your continuing support we would never grow to be this successful. So thanks for all your votes so far. Please know that I listen to what you guys have to say.


 
Thank you, Joe. :thanks:


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

To me. fair is fair, if you can give good points, you should be able to give bad points. If you can give one, you should be able to give the other. If you can't give both, then abandon the system all together. Seems obvious to the observer.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Julie, don't duck into the corner, I'm stepping up to agree with you wholeheartedly! I love the forum for the people, the members' experience, the very generously-given information, the knowledge and camaraderie, for the complete love of the dogs and the emotional support given by the members to one another. The joy and pain so openly shared when something wonderful or terrible happens.

I don't come here to be judged or to judge others, and to be honest, that's what these features feel like to me. I get enough unwarranted judgment in the "real" world without having to worry about points & reputations. These features just seem unnecessary and potentially inflammatory to me.

The "squeaky wheel gets the grease" sounds accurate to me, so I vote to remove them. Thanks for listening!
-Trids



Dreammom said:


> It looks to me as if the popular kids are going to get all the reputation points etc.. because they have all of their friends and the respect of so many on the board (as they should). Then you have the Wall flowers, the shy, more quiet people who come here occasionally for info., and help... who tread a bit more lightly and only add to a discussion if they feel they have something worth while to say. These people may have tons of experience and can help much in many situations but with this system they will be ignored because they don't use this forum as a myspace. There will not be tons of information on their profile...they may not have hundreds of friends or profile visits....The old saying "the squeaky wheel gets the grease" comes to mind. It seems much like a popularity contest, and in my opinion has no place on a forum.
> 
> OK ducking into my corner now.. thanks for listening.
> 
> Julie


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update joe.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww thanks, very well said. There's room in my corner if you want to join me .




Trids said:


> Julie, don't duck into the corner, I'm stepping up to agree with you wholeheartedly! I love the forum for the people, the members' experience, the very generously-given information, the knowledge and camaraderie, for the complete love of the dogs and the emotional support given by the members to one another. The joy and pain so openly shared when something wonderful or terrible happens.
> 
> I don't come here to be judged or to judge others, and to be honest, that's what these features feel like to me. I get enough unwarranted judgment in the "real" world without having to worry about points & reputations. These features just seem unnecessary and potentially inflammatory to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

moxie and I will come snuggle in the corner with you!!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Plenty of room, it's a very big corner LOL.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Julie, I'm on my way....:wavey:



Dreammom said:


> Awww thanks, very well said. There's room in my corner if you want to join me .


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok, due to general dislike of both features (experience and user reputation) I've disabled both. Thanks everyone for your votes.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Joe! I noticed it and was like "doth my eyes deceive me!" Thank goodness for no more silly ness!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

~peeking out from corner~

So, it's safe to come out of the corner now?

Thank you very much!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the corner, it's comfy.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Joe,

I just got back from PT, and noticed the missing features. Thank you very much for your prompt attention to this.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

The pups and I would join you!  



Dreammom said:


> There's room in my corner if you want to join me .


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Party in the corner! Come join us...


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you very much for this decision, Joe.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you so much for taking into accounts your members point of views Joe!
It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

A good poll considering the heated discussion. Thanks for implementing the decision Joe. It's a pity, as in many democratic elections, such a small fraction of members voted.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> A good poll considering the heated discussion. Thanks for implementing the decision Joe. It's a pity, as in many democratic elections, such a small fraction of members voted.


Very accurate statement. 

Less than 10% of the active members voted ....and what.... just over 1% of total members voted. 

I could really care less about this option. I personally thought it was kinda fun. Thats just me!

I see both sides of the argument. 

100 years from now who's gonna give a rats behind! Lets have fun while we're still a kicken

Joe.... thanks for doing what is proper and removing this feature as the majority voted. 

Al


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

YAY for my new friend, AlanK!!

:wave:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for letting us voice our opinions.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> YAY for my new friend, AlanK!!
> 
> :wave:


Shucks JE you been my buddy a long time


----------

